# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Getting all series from pie chart into drill down

## donalejandro

Hello I am using SSRS 2014 have a pie chart showing Top 5 customers, which contains  date field - From  Parameter1, To- Parameter2 works fine.  What I want to do is have a drill down showing more detail based on Parameter1 and Parameter2 and a field displaying customer name (5 customers) from my pie chart. Now the drill down report has From  Parameter1, To  Parameter2.  If I click on the pie chart and select a series I will get the dates and a series correct, but I want the ability to show all values in the series (Customer Names at total of 5) into the drill down  how do I do that?  I want to have the ability select a series or all.  I try to set up  parameters in pie chart for customer name and created hidden parameter in drill down, but I can only get 1 series.  Thank you in advance.

----------

